# Inverse BLD



## Kenneth (Mar 12, 2008)

Two cubes, scramble one. Memo the scramble, then take the still solved cube and set up the memo, blindfolded of course.

Who is first? What was the time?


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2008)

It's an idea I've had many times.. but never actually done it!


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

1:55.88, 3-cycle off
2:25.02, solved, but had to redo my corners 2 times 
2:25.10, spent 30s recalling a lost image...
My times should be exactly the usual bld times + 1 second for grabbing the second cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2008)

Kenneth, you know I can't resist your games.

I tried right away without thinking about how I needed to do it. Since I orient, then permute, I took a bit to realize I needed to permute, then orient. I also figured I needed to use my memory system to be safe. I was VERY slow, but I got it.

Scramble:U' F U' F2 L2 F' L B2 U F' L F U F2 U B' L F2 D2 U' L2 U' D' R' F2
Total time: 9:15.94
Memorization: about 5:30

I'm sure I could cut this time in half with just a few times practice. It would take a lot of practice to get to where I could do it with visual memo, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2008)

Note that Tim may have beaten me in time by a factor of 4, but I posted the first successful solve by 1 minute.


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2008)

Unfortuneatly, tim has the advantage of using images/journeys (he simply walks backwards), with my visual memo, its becomes slightly difficult!

EDIT:
Mike's scramble
1:40.25 DNF 4 flipped edges. (My first BLD of the day )


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried it for a scramble that only changes corners and almost got it, was off by two corners orientation.

Had the memo done already because of a post I will do in a few minutes so I did not time it but I guess the solving part was around two minutes.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike's scramble: 5:07:93
That was not as easy.For me, walking backwards in a journey was not as easy as Joey sounded.May be it will be better in my second attempt.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> Mike's scramble: 5:07:93
> That was not as easy.For me, walking backwards in a journey was not as easy as Joey sounded.May be it will be better in my second attempt.



For me it's as easy as going forwards. I just have to inverse the order of my images at each location. The reason why i didn't get a successful sub-1:50 was: I forgot to change the cube after memorizing 3 times in a row. It was so annoying and i gave up...


----------



## Karthik (Mar 12, 2008)

tim said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > Mike's scramble: 5:07:93
> ...


Tim, now I remember, you memo only one piece per image right?Not letter pairs.
I use letter pairs.So when I am working backwards, I recall the image corresponding to the pair.I then have to invert the pair again.Thats painful.
Single pair per image is much better in this case.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2008)

I did this once. Untimed though, I was just bored and messing around.

Anyone try blindfold solving a scrambled cube into another scrambled cube without passing through the solved state? I figure that would be the ultimate challenge in this vein.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> Anyone try blindfold solving a scrambled cube into another scrambled cube without passing through the solved state? I figure that would be the ultimate challenge in this vein.



First try: 5:46, 1 flipped edge  (i can't find the other one).
It's very confusing, because you have to switch from one cube to the other all the time.

Second try: 4:35, this time two flipped edges...
Third try: 4:06, 2 flipped edges again...
Fifth try: 3:39.62, finally successful. Time to go to bed .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 13, 2008)

shelley said:


> I did this once. Untimed though, I was just bored and messing around.
> 
> Anyone try blindfold solving a scrambled cube into another scrambled cube without passing through the solved state? I figure that would be the ultimate challenge in this vein.


Gah, I've been off this forum for two days, and people aready posting my ideas before me! 
Anyhow, I tried inverse BLD a few times last year (successfully), and I've considered solving one into another, but I'm not sure I've tried the latter.


----------



## SunWuKong (Sep 20, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Two cubes, scramble one. Memo the scramble, then take the still solved cube and set up the memo, blindfolded of course.
> 
> Who is first? What was the time?



I did this many years ago - maybe 2002 or 2003, except I scrambled both cubes and had to solve the first scrambled cube into the second scrambled cube. I can't remember the time - it was ages ago. Probably it didn't take much longer than an ordinary solve though.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 20, 2012)

When I noticed the thread title I tought "hey, some posted one of my ideas ages ago".
Then I read it: "nope"
Until I came to page 2 "yes"

I came up with the same idea as Shelly and SunWuKong: it's a lot of fun!


----------



## SunWuKong (Sep 20, 2012)

It's actually not any more difficult - at least the way I did it. Since I don't have any mental imagery I just use numbers, so I look at original cube, see which corner is in position one and then find it on the target cube. This tells me what position it needs to go in and the correct orientation and then I check the next corner etc. Then it becomes equivalent to going to the solved state (which is now the target cube state) and there is no need to think of the normal solved state at all. The additional time to check the "recalibration of the cube", though positive, isn't a great deal - so the time is not much more than doing a normal blindfold solve.


----------

